# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  هذه صور لربيع 2008 في الأردن وفي منطقة عجلون

## معاذ ملحم

طريق أربد... عجلون

----------


## غسان

مشكور  معاااذ ... بالفعل طبيعة خلابة ...

----------


## The Zain

شو حلو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على الرد

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

حلوة كثير

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

عفيه و الله طبيعه خلابه كلش
شكرا معاذ

----------


## ayman

احلى ايامي بعجلون  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> احلى ايامي بعجلون



ايه .. وانا زيك انا اليوم اجيت من عجلون بعد زيارة مدتها يومين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خلص المرة الجايه بحط صور منطقة برقش اذا بتعرفوها 

هاي المنطقه قريبه من قريتي ( جديتا  )

وفيها قصر جلاله الملك عبدالله 

الله يحفظة النا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]عجلون جميلة جداً 

بس لو انك تحط صور الها في ايام الشتاء[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center]عجلون جميلة جداً 
> 
> بس لو انك تحط صور الها في ايام الشتاء[/align]



تكرم  ولا يهمك ان شاء الله رح احط صور بأيام الشتويه

----------

